# How does a trip to Croatia sound?



## adam333 (Jan 7, 2014)

I want to go for the Croatia trip but i am little bit nervous and I would like to know if its expensive trip you know, the good stuff ! is it even a good idea?


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi there!
Why are you nervous, you are going on holidays? :lol:
It isn't expensive trip at all, except some famous places like Dubrovnik, Hvar, even Split.
I don't know what you like, but in Croatia you will not be bored. You have everything, from ski resorts, to high mountains, Adriatic sea, big cities, little villages. it is 100 coulour country, you know. 

P.S. Where are you from and what are you intrested in?
I will show you everything what you want to know. :cheers1:

Greetings from Croatia! :hi:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Btw I guess you never saw some pictures from there, so here are few:






































































































































































































































































































































....
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1673715

Glad you like some of the places!
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sry, no reply from you?


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

It sounds like a great time, well spent...It's only money, think of your experience and memories.....You only live once...:dance:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Japanac said:


> Sry, no reply from you?


I could be wrong but don't think he has the intention to read all the threads he has created.  will keep an eye on him tho.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Without doubt Croatia and maybe Turkey are the best bang-for-your-bucks in Europe. Check out Hvar, Rovinj, Plitvice, Dubrovnik and Split. Then there are secondary cities that also surprise: Trogir, Porec, Zagreb, Zadar, Korcula, Motovun. You can spend months and not get tired of it. I hope to visit while studying in Italy but apparently the ferries from Rimini aren't cheap and there aren't many budget airlines so I'll probably stick to Southern Italy.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Acctualy if you are student in Italy, the cheapest way to come to Croatia is using the train to Trieste ( I think the ticket Bologna - Trieste is around 20 euros for students) and then from Trieste to my hometown by bus. From my hometown you can take a ferry all over Croatia (Liburnija), only you can't come to Istria. :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Japanac said:


> ^^ Acctualy if you are student in Italy, the cheapest way to come to Croatia is using the train to Trieste ( I think the ticket Bologna - Trieste is around 20 euros for students) and then from Trieste to my hometown by bus. From my hometown you can take a ferry all over Croatia (Liburnija), only you can't come to Istria. :cheers:


20 euros to Trieste sounds about right. But that's one-way. RT for 40 euros is kinda high. And then you'd have to add the inconvenience of bus schedules and finding your way around without speaking the language. That's why I preferred taking a ferry directly into Dubrovnik or Zadar or Losinj (I think the ones for Dubrovnik leave from Ancona or Bari, not Rimini). I just saw there's a ferry from Ravenna to Rovinj so hopefully that won't be too expensive. But for 40 euros I can fly budget air to a ton of places so the idea of a train to Trieste for a few hours, then a few transfers leaves me kinda meh. I just wish RyanAir would fly to Zagreb from Bologna. That would make things much easier. Trieste is also a major bottleneck it seems. I'm planning to visit Ljubljana and Bled while in Italy and will have to take the train to Trieste, get a bus to the Italian/Slovenian border, take the taxi to the border crossing, walk across the border, take another taxi, take another bus, take another train to Ljubljana that has low frequency. I really wish there could be a direct rail link or air link between the Balkans and Italy (you'd think there would be one given how long Trieste was part of the Austro-Hungarian empire with Slovenia and Croatia) -_-


----------



## adam333 (Jan 7, 2014)

Japanac said:


> Hi there!
> Why are you nervous, you are going on holidays? :lol:
> It isn't expensive trip at all, except some famous places like Dubrovnik, Hvar, even Split.
> I don't know what you like, but in Croatia you will not be bored. You have everything, from ski resorts, to high mountains, Adriatic sea, big cities, little villages. it is 100 coulour country, you know.
> ...


I am nervous because its my first trip to Croatia that why i am little bit nervous and its good information that you mention many places i am from Canada and want to go for the tour specially i am interested in the beaches...


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

adam333 said:


> I am nervous because its my first trip to Croatia that why i am little bit nervous and its good information that you mention many places i am from Canada and want to go for the tour specially i am interested in the beaches...


You have no reason to be nervous, relax and enjoy the holidays in Croatia. :cheers:


----------

